# explaining credit cards



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi guys

Im getting married in 3 months, and still need to book a car to get to church/hall in.
Ive looked around, and the high-ish price tag of bentleys, etc has made me try to find something else.
My grandad has a mint mercedes sec, that i wouldnt mind being taken into as a last option.

anyway, i found a company offering a lotus exige for just me and my best man. £250 which is far more affordable.

With our big mortgage, honey moon to pay for etc, and all the other financial things were all struggling to stay on top of, id like to look into a cred card.

as the exige needs a £1000 deposit swiped onto a card then refunded if the car is returned without any damage.

ive never had a credit card before, and i am only considering it for this purpose - to pay for the £1000 deposit.

Are there credit cards with this amount available?
where do i look for one?
what does all the apr/motnhly numbers all mean?

cheers


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a merc. I used an E class for my wedding.

www.moneysavingexpert.co.uk is the place to look for credt card advice.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

didnt say there was anything wrong with the merc.
its really nice.
its just id prefer the exige


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the credit limit you get will depend on the lender, your financial history and current position, and salary etc. Impossible to say if you'll get that limit or not without knowing everything....

There are adverts everywhere - and you dont have too much to worry about if you plan NOT to spend on it and not pay it back.

Good places to start IMHO:

Egg
Virgin
Your bank where you have a current account (unless you are a bad customer )

There's thousands to choose from, but maybe your bank is the best place to go first, as they know who you are...


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

If you have a balance on a card DO NOT draw cash. The rates are penal and your payments wont go against the cash advance until you have paid off all the rest....


----------

